# Finally started my Blog...



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey y'all... For those of you tracker/trailers out there that are searching for posts to relate to... I set up a blog that I will keep up to date with my trails... Not that my life is all that interesting, buuutt, I know how hard it has been for me to find ANY information out there from others on trailing.. So hopefully this will be helpful and fun  http://hineni7.simplesite.com


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I always read your posts and find them really interesting.I have a couple of friends that are new to tracking and trailing that will enjoy reading your adventures


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi dogma  Thanks.. I have a ton of trails I never put online but have logged in my books, so I will probably add some of the more humorous and interesting ones tomorrow.. Appreciate the kind words


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to check it out thanks for blogging and all that you guys do!!!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New posts.. Updating daily


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New pages now too... Sorry to keep bumping this.. But it I am learning as I do it and I am open to suggestions.. Thanks to any and all who read and/or respond


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm enjoying your blog and the winter sure sounds tough. I like trailing and always interested me it something I would like to do with Max and Luna for fun and can be a great skill to have. The winters has to be tough and it just shows your dedication and I can't wait to read your updates.


----------



## hunter1911 (Jan 4, 2017)

Seems like a very interesting blog. May I make a suggestion: get rid of the moving clouds, they can be very distracting for a reader. I only lasted a few minutes before my eyes got annoyed. Good luck.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny 

Hunter, greatly appreciate the feedback.. It doesn't show up on my background, so I will see what I can do to change that thanks!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

ok annoying background gone.. and a funny new story (and an educational one on a different page) are up


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow - haven't gotten through all of it due to time constraints but am enjoying every word I have read so far! Thanks for taking the time to put this together and I look forward to finish reading about your adventures.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Melissa! I will be adding to them daily.. Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

missed a day due to training, but new story up


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry to bump this again, but for those reading the stories a new format has come about.. New stories are being presented at top of page instead of having to scroll all the way down to the bottom.. This includes the educational information which has several new posts as well.. Last story before new format is: Industructably destructible... Open to feedback on all points


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great blog!!! Your boy is such a cutie he is more my speed not sure I would be able to keep up with your girl-lol!!!I would hope SAR workers get paid one day for all they do. I enjoy having my kids hides in the woods Max finds them every time the trails are not aged and miles long or but I get a rise when he catches their scent finds them everytime. The woods I'm familiar with, the weather I get to choose and I don't have to skate over frozen creeks or of similar sorts -this is where I would be sure to slow him down- lol!!!! It truly is quite a job you do. You are a very talented writer and should think about writing a book I would be sure to buy it!!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny! Very kind of you (and appreciated.. Kind of barring my soul, lol).. I understand the elation that comes with watching your dog work odor - especially human (your kids) odor.. They just come alive that much more and so studied, with little electrical pulses of excitement flowing out of tails or with a head pop.. It is truly addictive and I know your pleasure.. 

Whatever the weather you play with Max in, I know he loves and appreciates you allowing him the joys of his ancestors, and letting him be the hero and save your kids lives =}


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You are welcome!!!! I will definately buy your book if you choose to write one! I had the fever since a kid (5th grade)I would have my little brother hide in the yard my dog's toy parrot tied to him he would get to play with the toy when found my brother. Such a huge rush!!! - I don't get to tell many people that- lol!!!' Max's 2 cousins are cadaver dogs. His strong suit is his nose and environmentally nothing much bothers him. Cadaver work and SAR always interested me but I don't think I would have the guts to go wandering in strange woods or swamps alone especially at night. I give you tons of credit!!!! For now we just scent for fun!!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tying a stuffed parrot to your brother... Priceless!! Love it! Thankfully, SAR is a team experience and so we don't go alone... My trainings are solo the vast majority of the time, but actual missions are never solo.. So maybe you are of the rare 'breed' of us SAR folk  Even if not, you are definitely in the club of the addicted to scent games with their dogs  Truly it is poetry in motion what they do... 

Thanks again for the encouragement and compliments.. If you have any suggestions for improvement please don't hesitate to comment.. I am trying to get more pics up, but it is a free site and the tools they have for this are far from straightforward...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

More new stories up.. Working on pics


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New page up for Acronymns/Definitions, new stories/trails, educational and deployment page has one entry now, still feeling out how to add the missions safely... More to follow


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New stories in deployment and front page.. Having difficulty with the blog site uploading pics...


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that was a wonderful story. I could almost even feel the pain of crashing over that log. I shared it on Google Plus.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awwww, thank you  .. It was painful, lol..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awwww, Thank you!  It was painful, haha


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm enjoying all your stories! Hoping fo more photos!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny... couple new stories with pix...still freaking sideways though..arghh!!!! I will try to add pics for eery story..sideways or not, lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My brother the genius showed me how to make pics not airways..yay..so pics are correct now


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm really enjoying your blog!Do yo you ever have an easy trail,lol?The kind where you get there and back without damaging yourself?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Haha..Easy trail...? actually,yes,but what is the fun in reading those stories . I think I posted a couple of those easier trails.. Usually ones where I am the problem and not the terrain... I started out planning on posting most of my trails in a journal format, but certain trails stood out, usually the ones that were/are humorous and so it has kind of continued that way,lol..

I think the next trail I do though is an urban one and no painful mishaps (outside of typical arm pain) occurred


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have wanted to ask what gloves do you use? When I'm outdoors even for minutes my hands freeze even in minutes with gloves. I have raynards and always need hand warmers a must when at the barn or outside for awhile.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I use snow globe during winter that has 'hot hand's technology.. Columbia products have it at as well; looks like silver seen in for refracting heat.. when a warmer winter day I use a rubber hand but thinly lined with thinsulate -looks like a gardening gloves and they have all sorts of names for them..Sell them at gas stations, farm supply places etc... Otherwise,I don't use gloves..I like the feel of the leather line,allows better communication,for me..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks I will get those gloves can't walk to see how they work. Snowy days not many gloves can keep my hands warm with out those hand warmers.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

A little clarifiation as my "smartphone" changed some words last night.. Not snow globe.. Snow gloves.. And they are called "HottFingers" and I have had several people try them on and say they were the warmest they have felt... Not sure if that is true, but I like them  Hope they help


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I figure it was glovesx i had ordered the pair of the Columbia gloves with reflective technology. Im hoping I just might not need them till next year. Thanks again.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in new posts for those of you following.. Got very busy here along with a 3 day search (dogs did amazing!).. So, new story up and new deployment recaps will be up soon


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

More trail stories are up, new deployment stories are up (and will have continuous updates for awhile).. And more pics as requested


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Added a comment section on each page, new stories and deployment stories.. Pix too..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

have had some site issues with stories disappearing and then 'magically' reappearing..out of order.. But, hopefully resolved now. New storie(s) and deployment and educational should be up.. Please let me know if you see issues that need addressing.. Thanks


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh, new stories and educational...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New story(s), deployment has new posts, and a new "Thank You" page


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

You have a great way of finding the words to make me feel like I'm right there. Love the humor, it makes it so much more real for the reader. Also shows me you really have to be in dang good shape to do SAR!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Deb  I appreciate the feedback and encouraging words... And yes, definitely need to be in good shape for SAR and great shape to run behind my girl, lol! Who needs a gym, haha


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New story (s) and soon more deployment stories..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can't wait will be catching up!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New story...told from the dogs perspective.. My boy I will do one for my girl too. Let me know whatchya'll think


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New story from my girls perspective.. Should be some new regular stories up soon as well as deployment updates... Been busy, too busy to write, lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

just read it..that is wonderful writing. thank you


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks! I probably won't use dog perspective often, but it was fun to write and I may do it again the future.. Thanks again


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Both stories were great. Loved the two different personalities that you captured and chuckled at your girls last statement questioning why you needed to check to see how she ran and followed the track. You were right. A bit of dry humor.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you :O) I appreciate the feedback, it helps me decide if I will ever do another "Dog Diary" or just keep with my usual human perspective.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Been super busy.. Finally have new story up to go with the picture, lol... New deployment stories as well...and more to follow.. Please leave your thoughts and comments so I can improve


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Been slow getting new stories up lately, sorry.. But two new ones up.. Hope to be more consistent with one a week from now on.. I hope... Lol.. As always, open to comments, suggestions, thoughts, etc


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you finish the last one where your girl was having issues with a pesky mole??????? Heading over to take a look, you left me in suspense. Lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, finally got the whack a mole story done, lol, sorry for the long delay... I keep getting interrupted in the middle of my writing, and so the flow is sometimes stilted.. Trying to find a way around that


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

glad it is finished. I thought perhaps you had a bug in the program. I so enjoy reading about your exploits.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I do have a question, if a person were interested in becoming a volunteer subject to lay a track, who would they contact and are there prior requirements before they are ok'd for that task. You have indicated that finding volunteers for that job can be difficult. I know of one person who has expressed an interest in this and I'm also curious.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Heartandsoul said:


> I do have a question, if a person were interested in becoming a volunteer subject to lay a track, who would they contact and are there prior requirements before they are ok'd for that task. You have indicated that finding volunteers for that job can be difficult. I know of one person who has expressed an interest in this and I'm also curious.


Not sure how it works for Hineni7's team, but for the teams in my area you just reach out to offer and see what their needs are. I've reached out via facebook message and email before. There were no real requirements for a hider/track layer other than a willingness to follow instruction and possibly freeze your behind off waiting in snow banks (MN winters) for wilderness teams. Highly recommend if you're interested and either want to learn more about the process/training in general or if you don't have the time to commit to training yourself and your dog but want to start getting a better idea of what is entailed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

In my group I've recently been told that being bribed with Chocolate Brownies is the way to go. The biggest thing I'd imagine is the ability to follow instructions and to be patient. Our folks have to stay in place for a number of dogs, and not all of our dogs figure it out quickly. We have a lot of green teams. 

I would think any local group would be glad to teach you the ins and outs of being a good "lost person" to find.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Agreed.. Pretty much, such volunteers are usually far and wide for being a 'dog biscuit' (a Hider, tracklayer, subject, victim, how ever you want to say it) so outside of perhaps an age requirement (too young is not good) the ability to follow directions and desire to help is all that is needed


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Going to check it out now!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

My friend is the one who has brought up the interest in track laying. I'm an arm chair wannabe SAR team member but probably could lay a track. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Agreed.. Pretty much, such volunteers are usually far and wide for being a 'dog biscuit' (a Hider, tracklayer, subject, victim, how ever you want to say it) so outside of perhaps an age requirement (too young is not good) the ability to follow directions and desire to help is all that is needed


dog biscuit (ahahahahahaha) I'm going to remember that one. We've had younger kids do a short split track on occasion. They do so love to take part but don't like holding still. I am teaching my gal-dog that I expect her to sit out of arms reach when she finds her target. I handed the child she found a piece of hot dog and told the child "toss this to my dog". She tossed it all right, straight up into the air. I just hoped it wouldn't land behind the child in the trees. It landed behind my dog and we all got a chuckle out of it.

By the way, one of our lovely people takes photos of the teams as they come up to her. I always love those shots. Just saying


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

That is nice; someone taking active shots as you come up on them. Getting working pictures is always a difficult task, but would so enjoy if I could get some. 

Heartandsoul - I bet you would be able to lay a wonderful track, and whoever received that gift would be blessed. Truly, trailers are ALWAYS looking for tracklayers. Most people don't mind once, maybe twice, but few can really understand that their part is just as important to SAR as is the handler's and dogs... More important in some ways because without trail layers we don't get to train. So any track you offer I am sure will be received with gratitude


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement. Through NoseWorks, I do know of someone who hopefully can put me in the right direction to start this. I just sent her an email. Will let you know how it goes. : )


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

She got back to me. I think I'm about to embark on another great journey. Though he won't be part because of this I suspect what I learn will be to his benefit. God I love my dog. Lol.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome! Definitely keep me posted on how it goes


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good stuff!!! I love the deployment stories. You do a great job of being real!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny  I try to share the highs and lows, successes and failures. Keeps me honest, lol!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Thanks Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very important!!! Can’t have one without the other!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New story up and in middle of 2nd story... should finish soon


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

cool, I was reading it last night. looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I will try to finish it in the next day or so..keep getting interruptions, lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, knee surgery and then a terrible intestinal infection has kept me from running a lot of trails lately let alone keeping my blog up to date, however, a new post is up and I am hoping to get a story done at least once a week...As always, open to comments and suggestions..


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope the surgery and the recovery is going well. Sorry to hear of the intestinal infection. You must be in a very trying state dealing with both. 

I hope you feel better soon and as always will soon head over to read your newest story.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear but you will be back in action and feeling brand new soon. Seems like their are always bumps or mountains in our path. Looking forward to more stories!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

dang, that can't feel good. I do hope that you can at least enjoy a bit of the spring breezes.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wishing you for a good recovery. The dogs will be better than ever after a break from training. YOU need to heal!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New page...HRD


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone! An upcoming comical trail story should be coming soon... Definitely told me I have more healing time needed,lol


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

2nd new short trail is up as is the new HRD page


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Another HRD post..pic to follow whenever internet decided to upload it


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

delightful story. I don't really laugh at the sore knees. Only at how I would also bunny hop, too, if my knees were jacked-up. And I can also imagine how you boy was wound up in the house. When I work my dogs out in the yard one at a time, the dog in the house can barely wait their turn. 

thanks for posting these. I love them.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks. I can only imagine what I look like from my neighbors perspective..lol. we did another heavy contamination trail today on the property but with a yard sale going, so lots and lots of distractions. They did great! I should be getting a puppy by late fall this year, hopefully that will help when one is worked and the other is left to fret...soon it will be two fretting waiting their turn, lol!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

New pup how exciting! Get your rest now lol! Looking for some good reading so will be checking out your your blog!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny ?. Rest? I'm hoping my two will help play the extra energy out, lol. But this pup will be starting early on nose work etc, so I have place to channel the energy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I’m sure the two will help out!!! It does make it easier in that regards. Looking forward to hearing all the new adventures ahead!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

a third and a pup?!? With sore knees?!? Bless your heart ...:grin2:0


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yep, although I figure my sore knee will stop being so sore the further away from post op I get.... Otherwise, well, ya can't run from life (especially if you have bad knees, haha) so embrace the pain and have fun!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Where There is a will there is away. During healing time one gets creative. I was super worried about not providing enough outlets for my gsds while I get better. I found they handle lengthy down times real well. I could barely walk this week. Layed in the hammock tossing balls and giving obedient , trick and hide n seek instructions. I was able to get my dogs some physical and mental exercise and not move many bones and be comfortable. Life always just works out.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What happened? I'm sorry you were not feeling well..that is never any fun...

My dogs were ok for a few days, but they are used to training everyday, so it began to wear thin pretty quick. They stayed with me always,but jumping on and off the bed (and subsequently my knee) became a game..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I’m sure your dogs being used to training everyday will be more challenging. I had a allergic reaction to a chemo treatment that caused tremendous bone pain. it was pretty bad the pain medicine made it much more comfortable and bearable but was very happy to see that all disappear. I’m still celebrating by enjoying my regular self!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ouch! Glad you feel better ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Ouch! Glad you feel better ?


Yes thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow Jenny, I watched my mom go through chemo a time and a half. I saw it wasn't easy. Glad you are on the mend! Go puppy power.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

car2ner said:


> wow Jenny, I watched my mom go through chemo a time and a half. I saw it wasn't easy. Glad you are on the mend! Go puppy power.


Thanks yeah a rough few days had to summon scrappy lol!!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New HRD 'story'


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New story up... probably a couple more to come within the next week, as well as more on the HRD page and the THANK YOU page... Slowly trying to change the format a bit, please shout out any suggestions or thoughts.. thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, I won't spoil the "Punch Line" but wow. I can almost feel your frustration. Even though my dog and I are still very much beginners, I know about frustration mid trail, just look back after the fact with a "oh gee, no wonder!".

blog suggestion, Some sort of divider between this new post and your last post.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks car2ner! Yes, frustrations are a definite part of working with your dog, the trick is not to let it affect you or your dog...I failed, lol..

As to dividers, I'm not sure what you mean..or how to implement one as the free site is limited in it's options. The bold title heading has been my defining mark a new story has begun...what are you suggesting? ?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't see a bold title between your newest post and the one below it. just the photo of your knee.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

You are correct, that post does not have a heading..odd.. I will correct 5hat.. Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes to the title advise! I enjoyed the photos love the dogs sleeping it and get the feeling that you get when mentally satisfied your dog seeing them sleep so deep like that. You learn from your mistakes so you are ahead of the game and good to see the dogs are forgiving as we all make mistakes. Glad you did not run on your knee you need to make sure you heal the best so you can dive back in. Can you bike these trails? Enjoyed your stories like the dragging of the jeans and the use of articles of clothing. Never did anything aged or any thing formal - like the ribbon ties in the tree also!!!. Are there books on trailing and more information I think there was a thread on here can’t seem to find it. 

I do it for fun and if any of the the family members go missing- I joke to my dad if he ever gets altzheimers and goes astray I would like to know we can hopefully help find him in the first 24 hours. It’s not really funny nor a joke this i know my grandpa had dementia and fleed a few times found on 110 walking about lucky to be alive.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I had gotten a call from my daughter her stomach nauseous this afternoon so I brought Luna with me. Went into school and waited by was for office to call her down. It was so hot so I went back to car and took Luna out of the car when we got to where usually buses let off. I told Luna to find cameron. She put her nose to the ground and did bring it up - she pulled me all the way to the school front doors wAnting to go inside. Wanted to bring her in but did not want to push it. We had to wait a little bit so I just took photos. I saw cameron coming through the glass doors and told luna find Cameron she tried to get in building again but this time met Cameron as she exited. I can’t be sure if it Luna was tracking Cameron’s scent but is sure seemed like. I asked Cameron if her bus lets her off in the front and she said yes she went through that door early this morning others door locked. Not a long trail at all but I thought was cool with all those kids piling in the school early morning she was possibly picking up Cameron’s scent. Not comparing to your entailed rigorous and dedicated training schedules and such but think it is rewarding and we just graze the surface.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

He Jenny, thanks for the feedback. I fixed the title aspect. Not sure how they disappeared,lol. The pics, yes love seeing them sleeping so deeply after a good days work.. but also, I'm behind the line and have one good arm, so taking working photos except for HRD is next to impossible..

Unfortunately, biking behind a trailing dog is not advisable both for the terrain we navigate, line handling and the safety of dog and handler. But we have run snowmobile trails and hope to have someone lay us a bike trail to run. There are many tracking books out there that you may find informative. It is usually saying what you already know if you have run enough trails, but sometimes you get another perspective just by reading it.

Cool thought about your dad...and true. Although, I would hope you would call 911 first if he ever did go wandering and you felt he was lost. Even if you have to call back and tell them you found him! Believe me, they won't be upset or think it a false call. Always better to call 911 first and get the SAR teams on standby or operational early on. This is where so many fail and try to find their loved one their own. Lots of time goes by and the scent picture is often severally damaged due to it.... That being said, the more you and your pup practice and get better the greater resource you become ?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a good girl! A very difficult scent picture at school, but dogs are amazing! Cool pics...good pup!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I would certainly call 911 first -no doubt and surely hope not to ever need to. I can see it would be dangerous on a bike. Snowmobile trails sounds like so much fun! Now thinking probably better with videos then books. 

Exciting today at the school yes such a heavily trafficked areas and on concrete to first with Luna. I had parked around the building so she did not even see where I was heading. We were passing a group walking of kids all throughout the school blowing bubbles for photography and she wanted to say hi to them so I gave her a job. She impressed me - I’m still smiling about it to!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Couple new stories up..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

New Trailing stories, HRD and deployment


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoying your stories!!!!The summer heat sure has been brutal and I know it for sure make things physically more challenging but interesting to learn about the scenting challenges also. Glad to see you are all back in action! Again enjoy those contented and proud of themselves sleeping photos -happy dogs- so cute!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Jenny20! The sleeping pics are pretty much because that is when I think to snap a photo, lol.. That and that while working the dog it is hard, so glad to hear that you like them ?

It has been hot! And now super smokey due to the fires... But I am always super intrigued by what odor does in different environments... I am writing about the "scent picture" the dog "sees" as opposed to us... Well, at least how I imagine it and my observations, lol. Thanks again for your feedback, always appreciated ?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Thanks Jenny20! The sleeping pics are pretty much because that is when I think to snap a photo, lol.. That and that while working the dog it is hard, so glad to hear that you like them ?
> 
> It has been hot! And now super smokey due to the fires... But I am always super intrigued by what odor does in different environments... I am writing about the "scent picture" the dog "sees" as opposed to us... Well, at least how I imagine it and my observations, lol. Thanks again for your feedback, always appreciated ?


Maybe we need to get together and get you a small go-pro. I'd love to see some of these places you are describing,


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I had a gopro until it died on me. I'm sure areas are hard to imagine with a description, lol. But it is usually a basic city/town, mountains, woodlands, river etc. Sometimes the terrain features make the trailing that much more interesting due to how odor operates, but not necessarily a dramatic difference to our eyes.. ?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Couple Von Wolfstraum R liter pups, one of which is MINE! ☺☺☺?????☺☺☺☺????☺☺☺

My future SAR puppy is out of the talented L"Sabre, owned by the fabulous Sheri Arnold, and by Komet Von Wolfstraum.... Lee's excellent oversight and matching of these pups coupled with the excellent care by Sheri and of course the stacked genetic awesomeness of the parents has these pups well on their way to superstardom (no I'm not biased, lol) 

New trails and missions should be posted in a week or so as recertifications and testing is this week for my 2...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> Couple Von Wolfstraum R liter pups, one of which is MINE! ☺☺☺?????☺☺☺☺????☺☺☺
> 
> My future SAR puppy is out of the talented L"Sabre, owned by the fabulous Sheri Arnold, and by Komet Von Wolfstraum.... Lee's excellent oversight and matching of these pups coupled with the excellent care by Sheri and of course the stacked genetic awesomeness of the parents has these pups well on their way to superstardom (no I'm not biased, lol)
> 
> New trails and missions should be posted in a week or so as recertifications and testing is this week for my 2...



Totally agree!


That is going to be a power packed litter! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



We will be related! :grin2:


Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks mom's!! What liter was your puppers from? I can hardly wait!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> Thanks mom's!! What liter was your puppers from? I can hardly wait!



It will be a hard 8 weeks for you, I'm sure!!!!


Quinn Von Wolfstraum* - *He's 23 weeks old now! https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/747087-quinn-von-wolfstraum-4.html 

Dam: Kira Von Wolfstraum (Csabre Von Wolfstraum v Gaston Galan Nalag) 
& 
Sire: Desert Fox Vom Vielhauer -call name Rommel (Durbas von den Schwedenschanzen v Kirsche Vom Linmarc) 


Congrats again!
Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been chomping at the bit so to speak since I knew Sabre was coming into heat in June (they were insiminated on my birthday, which interesting enough is Lee's birthday too!).. Now that they are born, I am loving the updates I get from Sheri.!! I need to figure out to fly there in Nov... But if I have to sprout wings it will happen, LOL!! Future SAR puppy carrying on the tradition of her parents..

Quinn is so gorgeous! Handsome, sorry! You have some wonderful representatives of this noble breed!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> I've been chomping at the bit so to speak since I knew Sabre was coming into heat in June (they were insiminated on my birthday, which interesting enough is Lee's birthday too!).. Now that they are born, I am loving the updates I get from Sheri.!! I need to figure out to fly there in Nov... But if I have to sprout wings it will happen, LOL!! Future SAR puppy carrying on the tradition of her parents..
> 
> Quinn is so gorgeous! Handsome, sorry! You have some wonderful representatives of this noble breed!



SO exciting! Can't wait to hear about your pups training in SAR!


We just began tracking (AKC style) with Quinn and on his 3rd track he totally WOWED us! But, his sire is a blood tracker for the state of NY so we weren't too surprised! :wub:



When we went to pick up our boy 9 years ago (he went to the rainbow bridge in Jan.:halogsd we flew out to Montana then rented a van and drove home 1500 miles! So maybe that would be an option for you? 



Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So good to hear how well Quinn is doing! He is bred for it, for sure! And I am sorry about the loss of your boy.. No matter how long they are gone, they missed...

Driving isn't an option for a load of reasons, but one being the amount of time to do so, the extra expense of hotel, gas, rental, etc etc.. I'm on a tight fixed income and any extra not going to medical bills goes to SAR, lol! But I will get it figured out and keep all interested, posted via the forum and my blog... Sheri posted individual puppy pics.. SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

November will be here before you know it is very exciting and congratulations! If you are venturing to Montana - you must watch yellow stone- a series that takes places in beautiful Montana!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Jenny, I Wil be flying.. But I am blessed to live in an area that has gorgeous colors as well.. But Montana and Wyoming are extra gorgeous..


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Wellllllll???


Do tell! :grin2:


How is the new pup????? 



Which Wolfstraum "R" pup did you get????


Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Haha! Whew! It was a whirlwind trip leaving on Thursday from Spokane and arriving just shy of midnight in Pittsburgh, the off at 1700hrs Pittsburg back to Spokane on Friday! But, Ms Hokhmah (hoke maw) which is Hebrew for Godly wisdom;aptitude ;skillful, etc.. Is home.. She is Rayne Von Wolfstraum and when I picked her up she weighed 13. 8lbs,but today weighs 16lbs!! She is eating all she can and running like the wind!

She is a natural with her nose and has handled anything and everything thrown her way with great confidence, or if worried, a quick recovery...she is a wee thing, but I'm sure will grow faster then I want, ?!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am so far behind on my blog, but have every intention on getting back to it if my family would cooperate and stop getting sick, lol! Haha ?... Have many updates and stories.. Pics too


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so exciting! Now with a pack of 3 and one being only a wee young thing, I wouldn't be surprised if it takes awhile to get to posting on your blog. Although I selfishly want you to post soon. I like the way you write.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

HUGE Congratulations! 

Can't wait to hear what this little one will accomplish!


Best of luck!
Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m always reading your stories and adventures of your now clan! Congratulations on your new pup! Adorable!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks car2ner, mom's and Jenny720! It is a handful! This pup is Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freaking smart! She is asking consistently asking to go outside when she has to go to the bathroom, knows her name and the sit command, the word 'no' and uses her nose so effectively, she is in essence, running hot trails to find me when she gets distracted and I'm out of sight..

She was 16lbs yesterday at the vet, and was 13.8lbs last Wed.. And that is after leaving family, flying 1600miles, a new car car ride and meeting new dogs and family...

I have a ton chores today, but hope to work on blog and pics tomorrow.. Fingers crossed, lol! ?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally have a trail up... Have about ten more to do, HRD and missions, but.... At least one trail story is up, lol!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Whelp, I am going to have to add Hokhmah to the blog... This 12wk old dynamo is kicking butt and taking names... She is working complex short trails like she has done this her whole life... I am truly blown away... So, some short puppy trails will soon appear as well... Probably used with 'the pup' as an aka like 'my girl' and 'my boy'


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So there is a new story up, complete with puppy.. BUT for some reason, simple site is having issues and it won't save... So keep checking back to the page, when they resolve the issue, new funny trail story up..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Will check it out!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So simplesite.com is having issues saving posts, sooooo... Here is one of the latest retellings..

THRICE THE FUN.... or not 


It has been a busy couple of months! Family health issues, new puppy, holidays, kids being kids (ugh), and trying to train in weather that cannot quite decide if it should be winter or spring, making for a very messy and slippery mess of things. My boy and girl had quite the time of adjustment to the new pup; my girl realized she could be a big sister and play with the munchkin.. My boy, well he took a bit longer to warm up to another, let alone a cute 'nother' horning in on his time. Finding a way to work two advanced dogs, train a super talented third pup in threee different disciplines amongst the chaos of the season, WHEW!! When an aged urban trail presents itself for both dogs, I am exctied and my dogs are over the top thrilled. Waiting through the evening and night is exhausting, my boy and girl obviously aware of the gift awaiting them in the morning are obnoxious in their anticipation and joy. Unfortunately, my new puppy girl has learned the routine in a very short period of time and is adding to the mayhem with her own noise variations and unending energy. It is a long night.... Morning comes at around 0500 with all three trailing fiends ready for a day of fun... Me? I'm ready for COFFEE! Morning chores seem to take twice as long as I have furry bodies hugging my legs, never letting me out of eyesight and ready to dart to the car at the thought of my slightest intention. Upon the light nod of my head, twelve paws race to the car with glee.. the puppy yipping with unbridled excitement. After loading them up, I jog back into the house and grab scent articles and an evidence/closure item I can set at the end of the track. The drive to the PLS, a church which is in session, is fairly quiet but my knuckles are white from gripping the steering wheel trying not to slip on the ice that has formed over the night. Strong 35mph winds varying in direction, pound the area through the darkness, and morning winds are still strong at a steady 12mph, gusts of 20mph. Every street I cross I cringe as I know just how insane these trails will be. Just exiting the car is a risk, but the six eyes borring holes into me drive me to take the challenge on. I have decided I will test the puppy first and see if this 15wks old trailing genius can grab a fully urban 25hr old trail...SHE DOES!! Besides having a few 'puppy moments' where she lapses into bursts of tug on the leash for about 10' or so before dropping her nose again, and working the odor, this little girl sucks every viable morsel of odor into her little nostrils and processes them into a beautiful trail... albeit slipping and slidding and a few choice unmentionable words from me. I accidentally pull her off track trying to avoid a street like an ice rink, but we reconnect to the track and she works her way into the article, a blanket and the wiggles and tail wags of pride is priceless! She carries her toy triumphantly back to the car where her big sis and bro glare at her with jealousy (being first seems to be a badge of honor; one that they think should be reserved for seniority, not youth). I decide to work my boy next as I know the trail, it is what the puppers just ran, and since my boy is slower, I will feel safer on the now known ice and the safer places to put my feet. He does a wonderful job, and despite the both of us looking like loony tunes on ice at various moments, we survive unscathed and he makes his 'find' despite initially passing it, going a circular block (amazing how that can be done geometrically) and coming back to make his article find. He gets his goodies and as I load him up I am met with the little girl, tendrils of rug hanging out of her mouth like a prized kill. The whole of the carpet laid in the back over the seats to protect my car, has been pulled back and expertly dismantled. Gutted. Left exposed and lifeless. The shards of brown and tan fiber hang loosely from the puppies jowls, a sign that she has been more than busy, and quite content with her redecorating. I give my girl a scolding look, "Why didn't you stop her?" I question... My girls look speaks volumes; disgust at being last to trail, to have to suffer the idignities of 'babysitting' her little sister, she had no intention of stopping her from getting her little charge in trouble. ok Great. Now, I have to take the little munchkin with us on my girls trail... On ice.. With a freight train pulling dog... With speed... Joy... NOT!! I pull the frayed fibers from her mouth praying that she doesn't poop out a ball of yarn... or worse, doesn't poop at all. I pull all the dogs out and with looks that could spear a fish, wraning them not to move while I try to put the back of the car into some semblance of order, then I load my boy up and harness my girl; the puppy leaping into the harness holes enough times she could have been a dolphin jumping through hoops. Exhasperated already, I can tell this is going to be a challenge. My arm is throbbing, the puppy is yipping, my girl sits with barely contained composure awaiting the scent article. I quickly snap a lead on the pup, throw some treats in my pocket, find the scent article, scent my girl, and try to disarticulate myself from the leather weave the puppy has just wove around my legs. I barely get a chance to shut the door before my girl who has already skillfully found a way to sniff the bagged scent article dangling from my multi-tasking hand, has determined DOT and decided her trail has been delayed long enough. She leaps the snow mound intent on taking the odor to task.. unfortunately, this is her rude awakening to the verglas coating the whole of the road; if you have seen the movie Bambie, then you will know what I mean when I say she does a perfect imitation of the splay and spin, the line wrapping around her body as she twirls. The laughter that erupts from me is short lived as my foot also hits the slick surface and I dance a disjointed jig trying to reaquire a balance; dignity left at the car. The pup does a slid dance but her shorter legs give her the advantage and she has traction before I do but not before my girl has managed to fight gravity and righted herself moving forward on the trail. This dual action serves but one purpose: pull me off balance once again as a combined total of 137lbs of canine surge forward; my girl intent on odor, the pup intent on catching up to my girl. I skate behind them in a spastic attempt to stay vertical, any thoughts of looking composed have been shoved to the back, staying alive is the priority! I spot a snow bank that looks like it has traction and make a desperate leap towards it. It is at moments like these that time can stand still and the bigger picture can be grasped. For instance, a freeze frame shot would show the 30' of line I hold for my girl to run the trail, snaking out in coiled loops that the puppy, whose lolling tongue and wild eyed glee is about to be lassoed into. All the while, the 6' line I also hold in the same hand (as my left arm is quite useless except to send shudder worthy pain ripping up and down its length) is inadvertently jerking the pup directly into my landing space. This Kodak moment brings instant terror of the squished puppy about to be had, the medical bills, the trauma and drama about to unfold. What it does not show is the power my girl has via momentum and focus; her whole body is leaning in to the harness and the taunt line, which, if we unfreeze the frame and allow time to resume, will allow me to narrowly miss the puppers by a hair, the propulsion translated through the line taking me beyond my intital calculated point and thus, thankfully, averting disaster. The relief is short lived, for my landing quickly has the coiled loops wrap around the pup and effectively take her legs out from under her. She falls in front of me and I leap over her. Cue slapstick comedy music. This trail is NOT going as planned! My exhasperated growl stops my girl; she is well aware of the sound, and she pushes the halo above her ears and stops, waiting for me to unjumble the mass of line twisted into knots around the puppy and my legs. Little Miss Puppy wiggles and jumps, making this endeavor twice as long and my patience that much shorter. Once uncoiled and the line in a manageable wad in my hand, I give my girl a nod; the pup is on a short lead which I hope will make for safer movement. "Ok, good girl," is the signal for my seasoned girl to move forward and resume her work. Her halo firmly esconsed, she steps out at a slower pace, perhaps to save herself from any more undignified ice capades, but I don't care the reason, the pace is appreciated. During this lull, I am to take in her body language and note the head pops she has to our left towards a different street then the laid trail, but parallel to it. The winds are definitely strong and aiding in the odor displacement, and as much as I would like for her to follow the track laid, I know my interference on how she works odor will do neither us, nor those lost souls we try to find, any good. When she settles on taking that street, I don't try to influence her. The pups antics, however, are making that choice very difficult! When I try to let the coil out for my girl to have more leeway, the pup (aka Girl2) seizes the moment and lunges forward taking a coil out of her line and gaining more freedom.. turkey! When I pull back on her line, my girl whips a head back in my direction to see if I was giving a line correction. Thankfully, my girl is not easily offended when in odor, and a simple, "Good girl! Sorry!" is all it takes for her to continue on her way. Railroad tracks loom before us, and I am grateful.. Usually a pain for the open expanse and the high speed bulk of a train can carry odor long distance off the actual track, but for today, it means snow and less ice! Yes! My girl moves forward and I let out more coils so she can work the odor in any direction. She works a circle, casting herself around and to either side, sniffing the vegetation where odor lurks and sticks, and then testing the air to see if any fresh scent rides the waves of wind. The pup watches intently, and I can see the wheels turning; she is learning. Good! It isn't long before my girl has determined where the odor trail continues and we begin to move forward, across icy driveways and a narrow primitive road better served as an ice rink. I am grateful we all are focused on foot placement and not speed. Once across the death road, my girl lifts her nose to the odor surfing the air currents and heads again, to her left, and to my horror, a shiny street looking like pristine glass. Oh no! This is also the time my girls halo slips a bit, and the speed demon that shares space with the angel, pops out and she leans hard into her harness and extends her stride. I know she is getting track odor a block further down, the winds are driving this scent to her and she is cutting the track. I am both grateful and terrified; a shorter trail means safety is reached sooner. ON the other hand, it also means I have to survive the peril in front of me. Of course the pup is ready to surge forward and catch up to big sis, once again causing me to be propelled faster then is reasonable or safe. I think my shouts of sheer terror are frozen in the air around that block, probably to be thawed out sometime come spring. I am not sure if I slid, skated, slipped, skid, most of the way, all I know is I felt totally out of control and at the mercy of my trailing dog(s) turned dog sled team(s) pull (and that a chiropractic adjustment was soon to follow (OR 6MOS TRACTION)!). The ice soon collided with a snow bank, and while I am being generous in calling it 'snow' for it felt more like ice bricks, I was grateful for the stop, albeit sudden. The jumble of lines are jarred out of my hand and the coils fall gracefully over the puppy, who quickly makes the coils into knots by her jubiliant movement. For the upteenth time this day, I yell a "Wait!" to my girl who of course is already to continue, but mercifully obeys. Now, during warm weather, I wear my flourescent SAR K9 shirt, so people aren't overly concerned with someone with their dog 'lurking' in their neighborhood or by their home. But winter is different, and the one flourescent jacket I have is in my car for missions; so I wear a jacket that has the patches of my certifying organization and the disciplines we have certifyied in. It looks very professional, but the jacket itself is a muted color. I say all this for as my circus soleil on ice routine seemed to have been noticed by quite a few people. I notice movement out of the corner of my eye as I unjumble the leather mass around my pup, and as I glance up I see the movement of curtains as a head disappears quickly. I scan the area around, and notice several more curious noggins peaking through their warm safe houses. Sure, why not? Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy the show! But please, call 911 and an ambulance when/if you see me eat it hard and no movement, well, other then my unconcious body being drug away by a determined trailing dog who HAS to finish her trail... When I finally have the lines back into working order, I give a nod and the "Okay" for my girl to proceed with her trail. The snow bank continues in the direction we are going, and although I should be directly behind my dog so as not to influence direction, I am sticking to the 'safer' route on the snow. My girl and the pup seem to have as much difficulty, but youth or vanity (not sure which) keep them on the ice in spite of the fact they have done some spectacular slips and slides and even a few falls. The sidewalk appearing in front of us is a welcome relief. The evidence of snow melt brings a smile to my face: SAFETY! My girls paws hit the caustic stuff, but it doesn't faze her or the pup, they both continue on.. pulling like a moose in rut. My girl swings in favor of the odor, having reconnected with the actual track when the sidewalk was reached. Her pace is quickening once more, and I know she feels that she is 'catching up' with the odor, and her quarry (or the remnants), and I willingly jog behind her if not just to ease the pull on my arm. The pup feels this is a wonderful option, and gleefully trots behind her big sis, nose on the ground sucking up any remaining odors. Our happy pack and carefree ways comes to an abrupt end when my girl follows the trail onto the next shimmering death trap. Why oh why did I ever think this was a 'good' idea???!!!! I will spare you all the drama, comedy and tragedy that unfolded.. Let us just say, slips were had, more line tanglement thanks to puppy face who insisted on straddling my girls line thus lifting her up, hind end first, multiple times. A few mumbled words (or maybe shouted) were with less decorum then I usually maintain, and when a Deacon steps out from the church we are passing, I am shagrined. Thankfully, he is a deputy friend, and he did not come out due to the noise, but perhaps the comedy routine, and was checking to see if 'someone' needed help. Once he saw it was me, and the vexed look I had, he surpressed the giggle I know was itching to escape, and was actually able to ask if I needed any help. "No.. Thanks," (said quite flatly), "My girl is running an aged trail and the puppy thought it fun to eat the car... So here we are.. trying not to die..." The giggle escapes his lips... "Ok, well, God bless!" He turns and leaves and I know it is because he does not want to laugh in front of me, and if I was not being drug behind an elephant of a dog, I probably would have been able to glance behind me and see a crowd of brothers and sisters in Christ, watching to see if I reach the pearly gates safely... I guess some of them were praying, because somehow, I make it through the perilous lake of ice and once again cross train tracks. My girl's nose is bobbing up and down from the ground to about shoulder height, and I can feel the electricty and excitment coursing through her, but our partnership has blossomed, and she restrains herself keeping to a slow jog. The neighborhood we pass through is beautiful, adorned with trimmings of snow on the branches of graceful red pines. Little red berries have already appeared on many of the bushes, and birds chirp and sing songs of love to each other; if not for the leathal ice, one would not ever know it was winter, but perhaps spring (in January). The moment of tranquility is welcomed, and I realize the knots in my shoulders and neck from the tension I have been carrying (or being pulled by... debatable). The streets and sidewalks are much safer, the ice having been broken up by the wonderful invention and use of 'ice melt.' This magical world where birds sing and life is safe soon passes under paws and boots, and once again we enter the world where one's existence can be snuffed out by a single slip on treacherous, evil, insidious, ICE! The knots are back... My joy is complete when I spot the light purple sweatshirt (still partially in the scent bag) that denotes the ending of the trail. My girl must have been getting wiffs of the precious item, for she lifts her nose up trying to 'catch' any stronger odors telling her the location of her subject. The winds are strong and not in her favor, so she goes back to the trail odor and actually passes the article laying in a large snow bank crevice. The pup has not missed it though, and she is straining with all she has, to get to it, tail wagging furiously, as if it can propel her forward like a motor. But, my girl is very seasoned, and when she notices that the fresh odor scent pool has been worked out of, she quickly casts herself around and works right to the prize. She sits proud of her accomplishment, and ready for her rewards...which the pup feels she should share in, since she 'ran' the trail too.... Treats are doled out to my girl, praise is heaped on her, pets and a small treat to the pup for....surviving? Seriously, she did learn and was very observant, when she wasn't getting into constant mischief. My girls trail was laid at .92 miles, 25hr aged. She ran the trail .70 and I could not be prouder, or happier, lol! She mirrored the trail laid, just ran to the inside of the track and the influence of the wind. Despite the stress and strain of the day, it was very successful! Three dogs ran in difficult conditions, successfully. My girl had to run a trail despite RIDICULOUS amounts of distraction and extra hazard. The pup ran her second EVER, aged track that was 25hrs old (yes, I intend to have her work trails aging in lower increments and allowing her to 'adjust' to all the nuances of aging) and almost a mile long. She had a few 'puppy' moments where she lost focus, but not for long. She is very driven when in odor, and has talent spilling out of every pore. My boy ran his trail almost perfectly. A slight ride on the wind currents had him have to circle back to his article, but all in all, a great day.. .and no one died! GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

The above post has a pic to go with it but I'm having difficulty uploading it... A few typos and no separation of paragraphs as I just pasted it in.. Hopefully simple site will get the problem resolved as I have a back log of posts to add..

As always, open to critiques, suggestions, comments


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

My only comment, you have an incredible ability to create a picture with words. I read this this morning, laughed out loud several times visualizing the scenes. Loved your interpretation of what went on in the car while working you boy. You have your hands full and your pup sounds amazing. Glad you survived and thanks for sharing.


----------

